
The Future of Remote Jobs Is Local - PatrolX
https://xn--x1aaa.com/the-future-of-remote-work-is-local/
======
6nomads
There're some difficulties managing a remote team but they don’t diminish the
benefits. The main aspect is building strong communication within your team.
In terms of remote work, only one thing matters — work! This is amazing
because the ordinary question “What have you done today?” replaces many others
such as: “What time did you come?”, “Why are you late?”, “What did you do
today?”, and so on. Teamwork becomes result-oriented, not process-oriented.

